# GM 1000 Verticut



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

Some of you guys wanted to see my GM 1000 Verticut so here it is. My favorite piece of equipment to use.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That. That is what dreams are made of. :nod:

Those are pretty rare.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

And it was free


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, that is really sweet. Certainly can't beat the price - I was quoted $1,550 + tax just for the conversion unit.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

Do you pictures/ info on the process of converting this?


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Very very cool

Getting technical, but I would consider that more of a groomer than verticutter considering the style/spacing/number of blades


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

southernguy311 said:


> Very very cool
> 
> Getting technical, but I would consider that more of a groomer than verticutter considering the style/spacing/number of blades


Eh, I disagree. It looks like nearly every other verticut reel unit I've seen.


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

Yea because the groomer on my Jake I used to have looked a lot different


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Reelnutt said:


> Yea because the groomer on my Jake I used to have looked a lot different


I have a groomer just like this and when I first bought it I thought I was going to be able to use it as a verticutter. I was wrong. The blades are just too thin and shallow to be able to do what my verticutter machine can do. All this said, I see where southernguy is coming from. To me the blades don't look as aggressive as my verticutter but also look beefier than a groomer. If that machine can dig 1/2" into the soil and rip up stolons and rhizomes, then I think we can call it a verticutter.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have the groomer and verticut attachment for my Baroness and there is definitely a difference in the thickness of the blades. Now, I have not used the verticut attachment yet to dig down into the soil but I plan on testing it out this year.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Vertigroomer


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

Problem solved Vertigroomer


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Vertigroomer it is.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Reelnutt said:


> Problem solved Vertigroomer


I don't know what it's called, I just know the sound it makes when it's slicing stolons


----------

